# Couple questions...



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

I have a couple questions. My cat just had her kittens July 10th. 4 of them.

1. At what age do they start opening their eyes?

2. When do they start moving around, as in more then a few steps, like to play ect ect. 

3. Is there a way to tell if they are boys or girls? With them being that small.

4. Do you weigh the kittens regularyly? 
I took their weight today b/c i was curious how much they weighed. two of them weighed 4 oz each and the other two where 5 oz each. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

> 1. At what age do they start opening their eyes?


Generally 7 - 10 days old.



> 2. When do they start moving around, as in more then a few steps, like to play ect ect.


The first 2 weeks they are really just crawling. Around 3 weeks they start taking steps but are wobbly, about 4 weeks old they are more steady on their feet..so watch out! hehe But the first week they really won't move all that much.



> 3. Is there a way to tell if they are boys or girls? With them being that small.


Yes. http://www.pawsonline.info/sexinga.htm



> 4. Do you weigh the kittens regularyly?


You can..I think it's a good idea to make sure they are growing. When Brown had her babies the first few weeks I weighed them daily or every other day to make sure none started to fall behind.


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

Thankyou for answering my questions!! I'm sure i'll be back with more soon. lol


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

TxnKats said:


> > [quote:7rlsiujx]4. Do you weigh the kittens regularyly?
> 
> 
> You can..I think it's a good idea to make sure they are growing. When Brown had her babies the first few weeks I weighed them daily or every other day to make sure none started to fall behind.


[/quote:7rlsiujx]

I agree TxnKats, when Willow had her babies I weighed them every day and kept a chart so that I could see the rates at which they were gaining weight (and losing on a couple of occasions when they got upset tummies). I just popped them in the kitchen scales every day for the first five or six weeks and then weekly after that until about 6 months


----------

